# Mac OS X 10.6.4 driver for a Panasonic DP-8035 network printer



## computerdolt (May 11, 2010)

I'm completely in a jam. I've started a new job where I'm renting space out of a fully functional office, however I can't print anything from the printer/fax/copier they have in the office.

Is there any way I can get a driver for the DP-8035 that will support my operating system?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

This driver won't work for you?

Peace...


----------



## computerdolt (May 11, 2010)

Ouch, I hadn't noticed the driver at the top of page. My username proves its truth. Thanks


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Good luck! 

Peace...


----------



## computerdolt (May 11, 2010)

The driver listed is only compatible with Mac OS X 10.5, however I'm running OS X 10.6.4. 

Back to square one.....


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, try the driver anyway and see if it installs or not. They might not have updated the website to include Snow Leopard and/or the Leopard driver might be compatible with Snow Leopard.

I mean it's not like you have to pay for the driver or anything. 

Peace...


----------



## computerdolt (May 11, 2010)

That was the first thing I tried on Monday morning, but it isn't compatible. 

I can't recognize the printer on the network, so I assume that there is no way to locate it. I've tried locating it by IP address, but that doesn't work either. I haven't tried hard wiring it to the printer with a USB cable, but that may be an option. I have no idea if I'd require the driver for that though.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok. You're going to need a driver regardless of the printer connection (USB, network, etc).

If you have access to the documentation on the printer, there might be a customer service number you can call to see if/when a Snow Leopard compatible driver for your printer will be available.

Peace...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

computerdolt said:


> That was the first thing I tried on Monday morning, but it isn't compatible.
> 
> I can't recognize the printer on the network, so I assume that there is no way to locate it. I've tried locating it by IP address, but that doesn't work either. I haven't tried hard wiring it to the printer with a USB cable, but that may be an option. I have no idea if I'd require the driver for that though.


This driver is basically just a PPD file that should work with 10.6

How are you locating the printer IP address?
(Try adding under IP section of printer dialog and use the LPD method)

I would suggest physically attaching the printer to the Mac and testing that driver first. If that works then its just a means setting up the appropriate settings for using on the network. The manual is a little vague on the OS X side but I will look some more since it just mentions Appletalk and not the other IPP based printing connections.

P.S. Even if you have the right driver it does not mean that the printer will be auto detected on the network. My Dell 3100cn is the same way but once the proper IP and port number are set it works fine.

*Edit: * Forgot you were in an office. I guess physically connection will be impossible or very hard.


----------



## computerdolt (May 11, 2010)

Physically connecting it was impossible, not because I'm in an office, but because you cannot connect to this printer with a USB connection.

I checked on Apple's website and this printer isn't included in the list of compatible printers. Is that instant death, or is there some other way to get around this?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

computerdolt said:


> Is that instant death, or is there some other way to get around this?


Again, if you can contact Panasonic support and find out if/when a Snow Leopard compatible printer driver will be made available.

When you tried the Leopard driver, did you get some error message indicating the driver was incompatible or was it just not able to locate the printer on the network?

Peace...


----------



## computerdolt (May 11, 2010)

I contacted Panasonic, however they have not yet returned my call.

The driver installed properly, from what I can see, but it did not locate the printer on the network.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, so the fact that the printer didn't appear in the printer list doesn't necessarily mean the driver you installed won't work. I mean, a printer that "speaks" Appletalk should appear in the printer list when you're in the printers utility regardless of the drivers installed or not.

The next thing I would do is see if there's a way to print a "network status" page from the printer itself. This should list all of the network settings, including the IP address assigned and whether it's configured to use DHCP or not. Check the printer manual to find out how to print this network status page.

Additionally, you can check another machine that CAN print to the printer and see which IP address is being used to access the printer.

Peace...


----------



## computerdolt (May 11, 2010)

I've gotten the proper IP address, and it automatically recognized the printer, but the documents seem to disappear into the abyss when I print. At least when I had the wrong IP address my print jobs would be paused rather then passing through the print que and lost forever.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, so to make sure everyone reading this is clear, these are the facts:


You installed the Mac OS X 10.5 driver successfully
The printer WAS identified in the list of Appletalk printers
You were able to select the printer in the list of Appletalk printers and get the proper driver selected
When you print to the printer, the print job doesn't complete and you get nothing printed
Is this correct?

Peace...


----------



## computerdolt (May 11, 2010)

You are absolutely correct.

No error message when I print, it simply disappears.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, cool. That sounds like it's the driver since everything else is in place. Since you're using Appletalk to communicate with the driver, the IP address won't be needed since Appletalk doesn't use IP.

I've seen similar behavior when trying to get a Mac printing to a printer connected to a print server but Appletalk wasn't being used and I was getting error messages which helped me troubleshoot the problem.

Since you're using Appletalk, you're using a "black box" communication method (which is fine) and I don't have any ideas for troubleshooting that. In my experience, Appletalk printing "just works".

Hopefully Panasonic will get back to you soon. If this is for a business, you might be able to open a support ticket and escalate the issue, etc., using the business as "clout". 

Peace...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

From what I read you should still be able to access this printer using IP and the Line Printer Daemon (LPD) 
Make sure to set 9100 for the *Queue*.

Since Apple is moving away from Appletalk if you can get it working this way it is future proof also.

As a workaround until you resolve the issue is it possible for someone else in the office to share the printer in Windows and you connect to it that way?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

That's true but the thing is, we already know the printer is responding to Appletalk broadcasts ok so I don't think the printing problem is a communications issue.

I'm thinking the printer driver is dying while prepping the print job for sending out. In the case I described above, I was getting messages about CUPS crashing while trying to send the print job and I resolved the issue by using Gutenprint PPDs or something like that.

Of course, I'm not saying trying to print via LPR but only that the printing problem doesn't appear to be communications related.

Peace...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> I'm thinking the printer driver is dying while prepping the print job for sending out. In the case I described above, I was getting messages about CUPS crashing while trying to send the print job and I resolved the issue by using Gutenprint PPDs or something like that.


I don't think it is this at all.
The reason I say that is this driver is just installing the appropriate PPD for this postscript printer. Since it is just Postscript, I went and installed this driver and added a new printer. Printing to my Dell 3100cn worked perfectly using the Panasonic DP-8035 10.5 OS X driver. (Expected since its just postscript)

If the CUPS was failing with this PPD during processing it should also fail on mine.

Probably be a good idea to check in /Applications/Utilities/Console and check the CUPS log files. (error.log, access.log, page.log)
This should tell us real quick if the driver is failing. (Must be tired, forgot looking at the obvious place of the logs first.  )

*Edit: *I was reading several threads on Apple's support site that said Appletalk was "flakey" at best in 10.6
I wouldn't trust it that just because it responsds to broadcasts that everything else is working.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Headrush said:


> I don't think it is this at all.
> The reason I say that is this driver is just installing the appropriate PPD for this postscript printer. Since it is just Postscript, I went and installed this driver and added a new printer. Printing to my Dell 3100cn worked perfectly using the Panasonic DP-8035 10.5 OS X driver. (Expected since its just postscript)
> 
> If the CUPS was failing with this PPD during processing it should also fail on mine.


Since he's not getting any error messages, we don't know if CUPS is having a problem or something else is. In _this_ case, I don't think the issue is communications related but we'll find out for sure eventually. 

Here's a question for computerdolt: are there other Macs on the network that are able to print to this printer?



> Probably be a good idea to check in /Applications/Utilities/Console and check the CUPS log files. (error.log, access.log, page.log)
> This should tell us real quick if the driver is failing. (Must be tired, forgot looking at the obvious place of the logs first.  )


I agree. :up:



> *Edit: *I was reading several threads on Apple's support site that said Appletalk was "flakey" at best in 10.6
> I wouldn't trust it that just because it responsds to broadcasts that everything else is working.


Until proven otherwise, I don't see any reason not to "trust" the Appletalk connection. computerdolt is running Snow Leopard 10.6.*4*, which means there have been updates since Snow Leopard first came out. It's possible any Appletalk issues that might be impacting him were fixed during any of those updates and it's possible they weren't. The main point is, we have yet to have any evidence Appletalk is the culprit since we don't have enough info to suspect it and we do have info to support that the Mac in question can see the printer via Appletalk.

Peace...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> Until proven otherwise, I don't see any reason not to "trust" the Appletalk connection. computerdolt is running Snow Leopard 10.6.*4*, which means there have been updates since Snow Leopard first came out. It's possible any Appletalk issues that might be impacting him were fixed during any of those updates and it's possible they weren't. The main point is, we have yet to have any evidence Appletalk is the culprit since we don't have enough info to suspect it and we do have info to support that the Mac in question can see the printer via Appletalk.


I was under the impression that Appletalk support was removed from Snow Leopard, so its a little confusing that it was auto-detected via Appletalk. I highly doubt this printer support Bonjour, but it is possible it could be another protocol see the printer.

*Edit: * Thought so: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3147?viewlocale=en_US



tomdkat said:


> Since he's not getting any error messages, we don't know if CUPS is having a problem or something else is. In _this_ case, I don't think the issue is communications related but we'll find out for sure eventually.


The CUPS log files and GUI related error messages do not necessarily have a one to one relationship.

Computerdolt, you originally said the printer wasn't auto detected but later suggested it appeared. Just to be clear, did the printer auto appear in the add printer dialog box or are you saying after you installed the driver the driver for it appeared in the pull-down list?

The output from the three CUPS logs should give us enough information to tell us whether the job processed properly and was sent to the printer. If there was a failure in transmission to the printer we should also see some indication in the *All Messages* area of *Console*


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Headrush said:


> I was under the impression that Appletalk support was removed from Snow Leopard, so its a little confusing that it was auto-detected via Appletalk. I highly doubt this printer support Bonjour, but it is possible it could be another protocol see the printer.
> 
> *Edit: * Thought so: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3147?viewlocale=en_US


You're right. I was incorrectly referring to "Appletalk" above when I should have been referring to "Bonjour". Within the last two weeks I setup an iMac running Snow Leopard to print to two network connected Brother laser printers (one color and one black and white) and when Snow Leopard found the printers, I was remembering "Appletalk" being listed as the connection type when it must have been "Bonjour". I just checked the manual of one of these Brother printers and sure enough, it doesn't list "Appletalk" as a supported protocol but does list "Bonjour" (mDNS actually).

So I apologize for referring to "Appletalk" when I should have been referring to "Bonjour".



> The CUPS log files and GUI related error messages do not necessarily have a one to one relationship.


Nor do did I imply or infer they do. My point is, he's not getting any feedback after the print job disappears from the print queue so we don't know what's actually going on. I agreed with your suggestion of his checking the CUPS logs to see if there are any messages being logged. If CUPS isn't involved when printing to a printer via Bonjour, there might be other logs that will need to be checked.

Going back to the iMac I mentioned above, a few days ago the user of that system told me they couldn't print to one of the Brother printers I mentioned above. Even though the driver was installed, they were getting messages indicating the printer couldn't be found. In that case, the printer itself needed to be reset since something screwed up its communication settings somehow. After doing that, they were able to print again.



> Computerdolt, you originally said the printer wasn't auto detected but later suggested it appeared. Just to be clear, did the printer auto appear in the add printer dialog box or are you saying after you installed the driver the driver for it appeared in the pull-down list?
> 
> The output from the three CUPS logs should give us enough information to tell us whether the job processed properly and was sent to the printer. If there was a failure in transmission to the printer we should also see some indication in the *All Messages* area of *Console*


Going back over his previous posts, I think an important piece of the puzzle has been missed.

Here are the posts in question:

Post #7


> That was the first thing I tried on Monday morning, but it isn't compatible.
> 
> *I can't recognize the printer on the network, so I assume that there is no way to locate it. I've tried locating it by IP address, but that doesn't work either.* I haven't tried hard wiring it to the printer with a USB cable, but that may be an option. I have no idea if I'd require the driver for that though.


Post #12


> I contacted Panasonic, however they have not yet returned my call.
> 
> *The driver installed properly, from what I can see, but it did not locate the printer on the network.*


Post #14


> *I've gotten the proper IP address, and it automatically recognized the printer*, but the documents seem to disappear into the abyss when I print. At least *when I had the wrong IP address my print jobs would be paused* rather then passing through the print que and lost forever.


So, my questions are:

How did you get the "proper" IP address and how did you get the "wrong" IP address?
How do you know which IP address is correct and which one isn't?
At which point did you enter _any_ IP address?
What exact steps did you follow when you configured the printer connection the first time?
Have you been able to access the requested logs?
Peace...


----------

